# Best glue for feathers



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been using Bohning fletching tape for years and put a dab of Flex Fletch on each end of the quill. I have found arrows in the spring after being under the snow and the tape was still adhered . Great stuff and you can fletch up and be shooting in no time.


----------



## TNArcher1969 (Dec 30, 2010)

I 2nd that. started using it about 6 months ago... love it.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Saunders NPV is great. It never dries hard so it remains a little flexible. I had trouble with tape in the hot summer with arrows in hot cars and the feather laying over if they came in contact with anything so I switched back to glue.


----------



## duane lane (Jun 7, 2012)

Ben using good old lock tite super glue , no problem yet.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Recently, I've become a big fan of Bohning Blazer Bond. Very quick set time. 15 seconds I think. Love it. Have used it on carbon and aluminum. Will try it on woods soon.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

red - 

Almost any CA (super glue) works fine. The thicker stuff is a little better. 
The trick is to use it sparingly, like a tiny drop every 1/4" or so. 
You can finish off with a drop on each end, if you like.

The "latest" Fletch-tite Platinum supposed to have the bugs worked out, but I haven't tried it yet.

Viper1 out.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been through a LOT of different glues, From Goat Tough , Loctite , platinum , tape , and a ton more. The cheap super glues tend to dry with a bit of a white haze , so stick with a brand name. The best so far has been *Gorilla brand super glue.* It has a good working time (not to fast...not to slow...), and dries clear. Base preparation is just as important as which glue you pick. Get some cheap emery boards , like you use for fingernails , and after you have the feather in the clamp , lightly sand the base before applying the glue. I don't put down a continuous line of glue, it's more like a series of dot . . . . . . . . . . . . ., and then smooth them all together with the tip of the glue bottle. I get a lot more control that way. A little goes a long way. To much is worse than not enough.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I must use too much superglue (gorilla brand) since mine never seem to dry. On the other hand, Platinum works fantastic for me. Just glued up 6 last nite.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Was quite frustrated with the Fletch-Tite Platinum, so switched up to the Carbon Express "Express Bond." I have been extremely pleased with it. With 5" Gateway feathers over two dozen carbon and a dozen aluminum shafts, I haven't experienced a single problem.


----------



## starrider (Jan 27, 2014)

Lock-tite super glue gel


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Fletch title platinum for me


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

I've used Fletch tite, Goat Tough, and Super Glue all work pretty good. I recently tried fletching tape and will never go back to glues. The tape is easy, fast, and not as messy as glue.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I use tape with a dab of glue on tips and tails.
Works great!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've used all the fletch-tite products over several decades and am done with them....their latest version of the platinum formulation is just a notch up from spit...initially it holds for awhile alright but then the feathers start "lifting" about 6 months down the road...I've also used the Gorilla Blue-Top rubberized super glue...it was okay however...(and like fletchtite)..I've gotten bad chemical reactions when gluing to my capped (painted) shafts...I also tried fletch tape but...

1. Never really got the hang of it to where it was more proficient than what I use now and?...

2. Down here in the south florida heat and humidity?...come about mid-afternoon during the summer months it's easy to tell those who used fletch tape...as the back of their feathers will be curling off the shafts...even when "Spotted" with real glue.

Now that said?...I like brightly capped arrows...not that I miss very much these days anymore but when I do?....I like to find my missed arrow...and bright snow white caps help big time...and I've had some folks (who claimed to be "in the business") insist that all spray paints are created equal be they enamel or lacquer...neither of which seems to hold up real well over the long haul...and despite any claims of others?...I have found one form of spray paint capping that is a far and away a standout for durability...

*"Rustoleum Appliance Epoxy"*










I think the key is in it's "Dry Time"...as while most other spray lacquers and enamels are dry to the touch in 1/2 hour?...this stuff stays wet for 2-4 hours...and requires a 24 hour minimum dry time...and resists scuffing a scratching like no other spray-bomb paints I've ever used on arrow shafts. 

Now I mention this because it's very important that the glue used doesn't affect a chemical reaction to the painted caps...and I've had fletchtite do everything from discolor to literally bubble up and smear other paints...like in these following two pix....

here's where fletchtite platinum bubbled up, turned black and slipped the lacquer paint on my shaft...










here's where the fletchtite platinum went on clear but then turned an ugly nicotine brown color 24 hours later after drying....and this was on the rustoleum appliance epoxy...










the only good news was (thanks to the appliance epoxy) I was able to simply peal the FTP glued fletchings right off with my fingers leaving the white capped finish in place and ready to re-fletch with some real glue! LOL!




























*"Easton Quick Bond"*

It's a bit pricey at about $10 a bottle...but it dries crystal clear and has never turned colors, bubbled up or smeared any paints and while I've "Group Shot" the quills off some feathers before?....the bases always require pliers and a scraper to get them off.

and here's how my arrows come out...










so...when anyone starts talking to me about "Best Fletching Glues"?....I usually just listen with a smile...and help them if I think I'm able to. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

I have found the super glue type gels are great for feathers. I use Smiths and/or Fletch Weld and these things are a nightmare to remove. I am not sure of the differences between the "fletching glues" and the gorilla / other commonly found super glues, but have definitely found they common ones are brittle when it gets cold.

For vanes, I use Fletchtite Platinum with no issues. Frankly, it all comes down to arrow prep.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> I like brightly capped arrows...not that I miss very much these days anymore but when I do?....I like to find my missed arrow...and bright snow white caps help big time...and I've had some folks (who claimed to be "in the business") insist that all spray paints are created equal be they enamel or lacquer...neither of which seems to hold up real well over the long haul...and despite any claims of others?...I have found one form of spray paint capping that is a far and away a standout for durability...
> 
> *"Rustoleum Appliance Epoxy"*
> 
> ...


Great post! I would not have guessed a finish like that from a spray can. I've got two dozen aluminum shafts ready for some work, and I'm going to give the Rustoleum a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Keep in mind I'm always gluing fletching on over either wraps or paint, but Fletch-Tite Platinum has always worked for me. I've lost arrows and found them under the grass a year later and the feathers are still on solid. Apparently it doesn't work for everybody but I've never had a reason to change.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul68 said:


> Great post! I would not have guessed a finish like that from a spray can. I've got two dozen aluminum shafts ready for some work, and I'm going to give the Rustoleum a shot. Thanks!


Just make sure you prep those alum. shafts good before spraying them...use a small patch of red scotchbrite and scuff up the anodized finish then wipe them down woth lacquer thinner or acetone until they are quite literally..."Squeaky Clean"....then tape them off and spray them...an for a tip taping them off?...I like to end the paint cap at my bows preferred Brace Height like so...










This way at a glance?...it acts like a BH check with every arrow nocked.


Here's a close-up of my Beman MFX Classics shot with the appliance epoxy...which is really just a super slow but super hard drying enamel...










Hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Keep in mind I'm always gluing fletching on over either wraps or paint, but Fletch-Tite Platinum has always worked for me. I've lost arrows and found them under the grass a year later and the feathers are still on solid. Apparently it doesn't work for everybody but I've never had a reason to change.


Here's one...with the Easton Quick Bond?....I can fletch a dozen arrows in about an hour...now here's two...and shoot them 5 minutes after wrapping it up.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> Here's one...with the Easton Quick Bond?....I can fletch a dozen arrows in about an hour...now here's two...and shoot them 5 minutes after wrapping it up.


You got me there, Fletch-Tite is not the fastest drying glue. If you'd quit robin-hooding your arrows you wouldn't need to make so many new ones so fast...:wink: 

I'll keep your recommended Easton QB in mind next time I have a fletching emergency...:dancing:


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Cyanoacrilates (CA's) work well and have the bonus of coming off with a number of CA disolvers. note: gorilla glue is not a CA and permanent (not all "super glues" are the same)


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

"This way at a glance?...it acts like a BH check with every arrow nocked".

I'm stealing the hell outta' that......lol


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> You got me there, Fletch-Tite is not the fastest drying glue. If you'd quit robin-hooding your arrows you wouldn't need to make so many new ones so fast...:wink:
> 
> I'll keep your recommended Easton QB in mind next time I have a fletching emergency...:dancing:


That's okay Easy...I know how some of you old dawgs get set in your ways and resist change...some even shoot 40-50 years old bows with dacron strings...

But even those guys gave up that freaking Fletch-Tite Crap! :dancing:

:elf_moon:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

redcarpet said:


> I am wondering what you all have found to be the best glue for feathers? I have used Platinum with mixed results and am thing of trying NPV glue but am wondering if some of the standard super glue gels will work fine. I have been using tape with a dab of glue on each end and have been having ok luck as well but am wanting to glue my feathers down for hunting. Any input will be appreciated.


hands down contact cement... :grin:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried Bob Smith Industries Maxi-Cure, after Jimmy Blackmon recommended it. Seems to work really well. Easy to apply, doesn't run, dries quick. Fletch Tite platinum worked fine for me, so long as it is a new batch, though I had some that came in the pint can, and after a couple years, it wouldn't stick to anything. Plus, the stuff is volatile, so you need to keep it away from birds, or other things you don't want to get brain damage 

Have used Goat Tuff and Gorilla Super Glue for vanes, stuff works fine. Might do alright with feathers too, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Real hobby shops often carry Bob Smith Industries Maxi Cure relabeled with the store name on it. I get it in Minneapolis at Hub Hobby, $5.99 an ounce. many specialty Hobby stores have dozens and dozens of different kinds of CA super glues for sale. I used to think all CA super glues were the same, just priced differently, not so.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

I personally am not in a hurry when I fletch my arrows.
I use E6000. The stuff sticks to anything, and does not let go.
I even have it holding the rear view mirror onto the windshield of the old car without an issue.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

I like tape. I found it simple and easy to use. I used them to fletch wood arrows and in only one instance, one feather got torn off, but further investigation revealed that it was the epoxy coating I used (probably too thick at the part) that completely lifted. The tape itself was still tightly bonded. 

I recently fletched a few Goldtip trads with them. I didn't realize how skinny they were until I fletched them up. I don't have a helical clamp, but a straight one. So all I usually do is put a nice offset to the feathers. As I said, I didn't realize they were so skinny and the offset was a bit much. So they turned out looking like helicals! I'm not sure one could do this with glue.


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

pdj said:


> I have been using Bohning fletching tape for years and put a dab of Flex Fletch on each end of the quill. I have found arrows in the spring after being under the snow and the tape was still adhered . Great stuff and you can fletch up and be shooting in no time.


I agree! I am absolutely sold on Bohnning's fletch tape. It bonds instantly and the feathers stay on. They are also much easier to remove with minimum residue to scrape off.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

I may stick with the tape and a dab of glue on the end of quills for my practice arrows but may glue a few up with one of the gel super glues and see if they appear to be any more durable.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I use feathers and Fletch Tite Platinum and it works great for me.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

super glue


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

this is absolutely the best

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1oz-Hot-Stu...838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3cfc919e


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

platinum here also. I just bead it on. Then add a bead front and back.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Feathers on wood = Duco Cement
Feathers on aluminum = Loctite gell control

Gorrilla super glue works well instead of loctite, but I found it is more difficult to scrape off the shaft come time to refletch. The Loctite gell control holds well enough so that your feathers don't fall off durring use and abuse, but you can get it off when you want to.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

May give Loc Tite Gel a shot and Saunders NPV. I am shooting Beman shafts and think I need to scuff the glossy surface with a Brillo pad or Scotch Brite to give a good surface for the glue to bond with. Has anybody noticed if the tape prefers a scuffed surface vs. a slick/smooth surface?


----------



## Ashland Viper (Feb 27, 2004)

I have been using the Saunders NPV on alum and carbons with feathers for the past 2 years and it has worked great.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Paul68 said:


> Was quite frustrated with the Fletch-Tite Platinum, so switched up to the Carbon Express "Express Bond." I have been extremely pleased with it. With 5" Gateway feathers over two dozen carbon and a dozen aluminum shafts, I haven't experienced a single problem.


I also had problems with Fletch-Tite Platinum attaching feathers to carbon/aluminum shafts. Goat Tuff worked great for me! Since I've been getting all my feathers from Gateway lately, I've been using their G1 glue, and have not had a feather ever come loose. Works awesome. I do dab the front tips of my feathers w/ the Fletch-Tite Platinum.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Platinum works great if you use a vinyl wrap. Without a wrap feathers will fall off of aluminum arrows and carbons are hit and miss. I have some that have been glued for several years and others that have came loose.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

RonsPlc said:


> I personally am not in a hurry when I fletch my arrows.
> I use E6000. The stuff sticks to anything, and does not let go.
> I even have it holding the rear view mirror onto the windshield of the old car without an issue.


ok, i've got to try some of that. a friend who makes costumes won't shut up about it


----------



## winouspoint (Sep 2, 2013)

Another vote for fletching tape, will never go back to glue for feathers. Gorilla super glue is my choice for vanes.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Saunders NPV,been using it for 20years or so and never had a problem with alum or wood.
Havent fletched any carbon yet but will use it when I do.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

What happened to the old Fletch Tite? That stuff worked great on aluminum or carbon.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I used to use fletchtite then when I foiund a deal on NPV I never went back. I have tried others but the quick setting types are so much more expensive I would need to raise my arrow prices noticibaly. If I was doing for myself I would consider trying again but 1 tube of NPV I can get 4 dozen arrows all 4 fletched with 5 inch feathers. beside I can complete a bowstring between feathers. When you have 4 Jo-Jan multi fletchers you still get done quickly.


----------

